# Tommy Cosmacks Rooster!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK finally shot him a rooster with a 25 1/2 inch tail!










http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/****smack2.jpg


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

Nice! 8)

That bird has some pretty colors on him


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

That is some serious tail!!! That beak looks real good too! Do you keep the original or do you put an artifcial one in?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

I almost always use an artificial on waterfowl, but I always use the real thing on upland birds. The secret is the paint job.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

That is how my old man use to do it before he decided buy a grocery store. It's amazing! Airbrush?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

Nice work on both fellar's parts!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*



> Airbrush?


Oh ya!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

Beautiful work. Of course you already know that.  I watched little Tommy Kocksmack kill that bird this fall in Kansas. I could see it was a brute 80 yards away and with out my glasses on. I think I even felt the earth shake a little when it hit the ground. :mrgreen: Nice job on the mount buddy, you are an artist.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

The bird was defiantly a toad. Had he been a mule deer buck he'd weighed about 325 pounds, had a 220 inch main frame 34 inch rack with lots of mass, and a 28 inch neck...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Tommy Cosmacks C0CK!*

Beautiful mount!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an awesome pheasant! Great mount Tex! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my $50, I'll take it for him.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck Testa has competition!!

Very nice looking mount! All of your work you've posted has been exceptional - it's quite possible that you have as much talent as you do attitude. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Chuck Testa has competition!!
> 
> Very nice looking mount! All of your work you've posted has been exceptional - it's quite possible that you have as much talent as you do attitude. :mrgreen:


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------

